
Can behaviors really be contagious? - brahmwg
https://www.sciencenews.org/blog/scicurious/running-contagious-among-those-competitive-bug
======
dozzie
Yes. An example from 250 years ago is spelling "behaviour" as "behavior" that
infected whole US.

